# What to lube a megaminx with?



## Deweyspunkis (Jul 19, 2011)

So I just got my MF8 Megaminx in the mail and its very slow. This is my first megaminx so I don't know if they are all like that. Anyway, should I lube it with CRC or lubix? And where do I lube it? Thanks


----------



## asportking (Jul 19, 2011)

I just sprayed some CRC in there and it worked great. I'd also suggest to loosen the tensions, since they come pretty tight.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 19, 2011)

I lubed mine with Diff Oil and it works great.


----------

